# New leaf spring - Help!



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Last week I noticed one of my leaf springs had snapped right across on the rear hangar bush. I have just replaced this spring with a new one (cost £200) So far so good.

Having just got the van on to a level hangar floor I noticed that the rear right corner is some 10cm higher than the rear left, looking underneath I can see the new spring (on the right) has a fine, powerful curve in it but the three year old rear left is more or less flat as a pancake...

Fortunately I have airide fitted but even then, to get the two sides level, I have to inflate the left side to 55psi and the right side to only 8psi... with these pressures, both springs have the same amount of 'curve' and the van is within 1cm ride height at the corners but the ass end is jacked up somewhat...

Is it OK to drive around with these unequal airide pressures until I can get around to replacing the other spring?


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

One sides obviously over-compensating for the other. Ive personaly no experience with airide, but i wouldnt have thought it be a good thing being so far apart to be honest.

Its always best to swap springs as a pair, to avoid this happening.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You should never replace a single spring on the same axle unless the vehicle is almost new. Clearly the old spring is well past it's best. You could have the old spring re-set, THESE PEOPLE can do it quite cheaply, or alternatively just buy another new one.

Personally I wouldn't want to use the 'van in its current condition, air-rides or not.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Please count the leaves on both springs,you may have an uprated new spring.As said above you should have bought two springs but there you go ,easy if you didn't know. If it was a new spring you bought,i would buy its new equal. Keep the old one,sods law will dictate that while you have the old one,you will never need another spring for life,plus 400years. When fitting it,resist the urge to put your finger through the spring hanger to see if the shackle pin will go in,you may join the band of four and a half fingered fitters if it moves on the jack.
Stay well,stay lucky,Jented.

Its maybe worth keeping your eye on the front tyres,in case the steering geometry is out a fraction with the new higher back end,just a thought,don't panic. lol


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks chaps - I'm feeling a bit cheap now :roll: I kinda knew I should have gone for two - Good tip on the steering

TVM


----------

